

Show HN: Apparel for entrepreneurs - upgradedape
http://riskreward.co/

======
ledzep2
People can be proud of a good spirit, quality, attitude and wear something
about it to not only show off but also encourage other people. But this is
different from bringing your work life into your social life by painting a job
title on your tshirt.

IMO it's better to strip the 'Entrepreneurs' part and leave maybe "Let's make
shit happen". At least it sounds more cheering to me.

~~~
upgradedape
You know what, I think you might be onto something here!

That would instantly make things less show-off and just generally motivating.

I could keep the 'apparel for entrepreneurs' within the brand, just not
plaster it all over the front of the tees.

~~~
upgradedape
Just to follow up. Perhaps a design more like this -
[http://i.imgur.com/Hv2I9m6.jpg](http://i.imgur.com/Hv2I9m6.jpg) ?

------
andrewchambers
This seems pretty obnoxious to me, but that's just my own opinion.

~~~
upgradedape
Hey Andrew. Thank you for your comment (you put that very politely which I'm
grateful for :D).

What specifically turned you off? The site branding, tee designs, the idea of
apparel for entrepreneurs?

There is certainly some room to improve all this and narrow down the focus.

I've basically just printed stuff I want to wear (so I don't have to think
about what I wear to the office for the next few years).

~~~
andrewchambers
It just seems strange for someone to purchase this unless they are actually a
successful business founder (or else they look like a wannabe).

But I don't really feel successful business people should be bragging about
how much better they are than anyone else on a T-Shirt.

Don't take it as a personal insult - my culture is probably different to
yours. I'm not your target audience anyway.

~~~
upgradedape
Mmm perhaps you're right, they might be a little show-off.

Maybe the middle ground here would be making them less flashy and focused more
to the aspiring founder.

Thank you for the feedback :).

~~~
andrewchambers
Don't take one persons word too strongly. Also, I really like everything about
your website and if I had a product, I'd be happy with a site like yours.

